# Cerakote Sig P320 RX



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

So I decided to get my Sig P320 RX cerakoted in a pattern known as "Riptile"... using a zombie green and tactical grey color scheme. Here's a before pic...







After...







I little wild for most people, but I really dig the colors and pattern.














Very happy with how the project came out. Big thank you to Alex at Motor City Gun Works in Michigan!


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

...Just don't drop it in the grass.
Or on an iguana...
:yawinkle:


----------



## nrd515525 (Feb 12, 2007)

I normally don't like guns done like this, but I do like yours! Better than FDE, for sure!


----------

